# A new hip bible



## shackleton (Jun 5, 2009)

The Colbert Report Full Episode | Thursday Jun 4 2009 | Comedy Central

Go to the third section. 

I have seen this but never knew what it was.


----------



## Scynne (Jun 5, 2009)

For those of us not from America, and thus unable to view said episode (June 3rd is the latest I can view), could you perhaps give a summary?


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 5, 2009)

Some Swedish guy made a Bible that looks like a magazine. It's filled with pictures of heathen celebrities like Mohamed Ali and Angelina Jo Lee. 

I'm surprised the ABS jumped on board with him. I heard about this a while back. It's just one more thing to clutter our "Christian" book stores.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 5, 2009)

[video=youtube;o0mzepftyCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0mzepftyCw[/video]


----------



## shackleton (Jun 5, 2009)

*Can you see this?*

[video=youtube;o0mzepftyCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0mzepftyCw[/video]

It is like Deja Vue all over again.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 5, 2009)

In the interview Colbert asks him if he is a Christian to which he replies it doesnt matter. So i guess that answers that question.



illuminatedworld.com said:


> Dag Söderberg is a spiritual but not particularly religious individual and his mission is simple; make the Bible accessible and readable.



From the website



> This modern illuminated bible is an oversized (8 ¼ x 11 ½), full-color, 264-page glossy magazine. It has striking, provocative, contemporary photographs. It uses the Good News Translation (GNT) and it is aimed to be less intimidating than traditional bibles. The US book is available now



Basically its something geared for people who dont read the bible. It entices them with the photography that evidently has nothing to do with the text and moderizes it in a way.

Example of pictures:












You can read more @ Amazon


----------



## Scynne (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah, I get it. Another one of those things. Now I'm depressed. Thanks guys.

Also: Having just now checked their website, I am shocked (although only mildly) that the Old Testament cover photo is a close-up shot of a man and a woman about to kiss...


----------



## E Nomine (Jun 5, 2009)

_Customers buy this book with The Green Bible_


----------



## Berean (Jun 5, 2009)

> the Good News Translation (GNT) and it is aimed to be less intimidating than traditional bibles



I didn't realize our Bibles were intimidating. I can see where my JohnnyMac Study Bible might be since it's like a Sears catalog, but those harmless lil' Thinlines?


----------



## GTMOPC (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the fact that even Colbert understands that it _will_ eventually matter if you are a Christian!

I don't watch the show. I assume he probably isn't a Christian. Am I right?


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 5, 2009)

So I guess any discussion about "the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart," is out of the question?


----------



## shackleton (Jun 5, 2009)

GMcClain20 said:


> I like the fact that even Colbert understands that it _will_ eventually matter if you are a Christian!
> 
> I don't watch the show. I assume he probably isn't a Christian. Am I right?



His show is trying to be a parody of "O'Reilly." My guess is that he is not a Christian.

-----Added 6/5/2009 at 05:22:45 EST-----



Scynne said:


> Ah, I get it. Another one of those things. Now I'm depressed. Thanks guys.
> 
> Also: Having just now checked their website, I am shocked (although only mildly) that the Old Testament cover photo is a close-up shot of a man and a woman about to kiss...



What does two people kissing have to do with the Old Testament?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 5, 2009)

My old work used to sell magazine-style bibles to teenagers all the time. I actually found them cheesy and couldn't believe anyone read them. 

Here was I thinking of a hip flask Bible when I read the thread title. A mettle flask with hinges in it so it can split open when you screw off the lid to show a book inside.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 5, 2009)

Stephen Colbert is a Roman Catholic - though he is either quite a liberated one or has a high view of creative license.


----------



## CNJ (Jun 6, 2009)

*Swedish Bible*



shackleton said:


> YouTube - Dag Söderberg Discusses Bible Illuminated: The Book
> 
> It is like Deja Vue all over again.



Thanks, Erick, for posting this. Love hearing Dag's accent. When I checked it out on Amazon it is right next to The Green Bible. I could start a collection, if I wanted to spend the $45. I already have David H. Stern's Jewish New Testament which "translates" Phil. 2:14 as _Do everything withough kvetching_! 

My grandparents came from Sweden and really the relatives in Sweden are not Christians. If the secular Dag Soderberg can reach some with his marketing-researched Bible as he claims in this video, this will be a wonder. _I rejoice that Christ is preached whether in pretense or truth. _ 

Pray for Sweden!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm so glad an updated bible came out. Given the shortening of time between 'new' translations and versions, in a few years, it should be down to a new edition every 3 1/2 days.


----------



## Scynne (Jun 6, 2009)

shackleton said:


> Scynne said:
> 
> 
> > Having just now checked their website, I am shocked (although only mildly) that the Old Testament cover photo is a close-up shot of a man and a woman about to kiss...
> ...



It does make you wonder now, doesn't it...
Although I might propose it's trying to get the shock-factor interest-purchase.


----------

